# Anyone grind brisket up for hamburger?



## mrad (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm curious if any of you have bought brisket and then ground it into hamburger, and if so, how were the results?

I have noticed that some restaurants in my area will list that they use ground chuck, or sirloin. One place claims they have a mix of ground sirloin, brisket  and chuck.  

I'm just curious how full brisket burger would turn out.  It seems to be the cheapest cut I can find if I want to grind it myself.


----------



## smokinq13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Personally me, I've never ground brisket for burger... burger to me is like sausage, its suppose to be used for the cheaper less appealing cuts/ scraps, so there isnt as much waste... but i know Gordon Ramsay makes burgers with ground brisket and other cuts, so I'd image it being pretty good! 

Have you heard of wagyu burger??


----------



## dls1 (Apr 23, 2018)

I grind the meat for all of my burgers, but I've never done 100% brisket. My standard mix is equal amounts of brisket, chuck, and short rib. Makes a great burger.

That said, you can always try the brisket on its own with one small burger as an experiment, and if you don't care for it, mix in some other cuts.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2018)

I was born and raised in rural Saskatchewan.  Practically ALL brisket from home slaughtering was turned into burger.  (That awful sound you're hearing right now is all those Texas boys crying out in pain.).  It makes real good burger.  But at today's price for brisket up here, I'd never even consider doing it.
Gary


----------



## lamar (Apr 24, 2018)

I use nothing but brisket for my burgers.  Best burgers ever.   Can usually get it for a little less than chuck or round.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2018)

It's way to expensive around here to grind up for burgers.

Chris


----------



## mrad (Apr 24, 2018)

lamar said:


> I use nothing but brisket for my burgers.  Best burgers ever.   Can usually get it for a little less than chuck or round.



It was $2.00 a pound at my walmart yesterday. Usually was $3.29 but date on cryovac package said sell by april 25th so they discounted it.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 24, 2018)

Planning to fool with it since brisket is pretty cheap here (we are real lucky) and if you dig there are definitely fans of brisket in burger.  Alot of guys like a 50/50 blend of chuck and brisket.  For the enthusiast: https://aht.seriouseats.com/2009/10...ger-blend-profiles-of-eight-cuts-of-beef.html

I have never made my own blend yet but at this point I tend believe burger prep and cook are actually more important than the blend.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 24, 2018)

When using brisket, I grind the point due to the perfect fat content for us. However, according to my wife, the best burgers I have ever cooked are using tri-tip, which I can typically get at Cash and Carry for less than $3/lb (less than the cost of 80/20 ground beef here) - these burgers are as good or better than any waygu burgers we have ever tried.

These days I'll use the most inexpensive cut of beef I can find, add brisket fat trimmings I have frozen for the fat content we like, and the meat is always less than $3/lb. The burgers are always fantastic, way better than store prepared ground beef, and because it is freshly ground, I am comfortable with my rare to medium rare burger.


----------



## mrad (Apr 24, 2018)

idahopz said:


> When using brisket, I grind the point due to the perfect fat content for us. However, according to my wife, the best burgers I have ever cooked are using tri-tip, which I can typically get at Cash and Carry for less than $3/lb (less than the cost of 80/20 ground beef here) - these burgers are as good or better than any waygu burgers we have ever tried.
> 
> These days I'll use the most inexpensive cut of beef I can find, add brisket fat trimmings I have frozen for the fat content we like, and the meat is always less than $3/lb. The burgers are always fantastic, way better than store prepared ground beef, and because it is freshly ground, I am comfortable with my rare to medium rare burger.



Interesting how different cuts of meat can vary so much from one region to another. I can find USDA prime brisker for $2.99-3.49 at costco. Tri-tip around here is usually in the $5-$6 lb range. Beef Chuch can be foudn on sale for $3.99 at times but is usually $4.99+ unless it is the arm chuck roast which will hit $3.49 occasionally


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 24, 2018)

I've never used brisket. Perhaps I should try it. I've been using 60/40 flap meat/boneless short ribs. I sometimes throw in a little oxtail to kick up the flavor, but they are a PITA to cut the meat out of the bones.

[edit]Thanks Zwiller for that great "Burger Lab" link showing one person's quest to find the best meats for burgers.


----------



## sauced (Apr 26, 2018)

dls1 said:


> I grind the meat for all of my burgers, but I've never done 100% brisket. My standard mix is equal amounts of brisket, chuck, and short rib. Makes a great burger.



I do the exact same thing!! This is a combination that is tough to beat and the flavor is off the charts!!


----------



## Kade (Apr 27, 2018)

I’ve heard of people doing this when brisket is on sale. They say it’s excellent.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 27, 2018)

I save the brisket hard fat and mix it into my leftover jerky meats to make hamburgers. Good stuff.. 
Never tried using 100% brisket.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2018)

I just picked up a 19.6 lb Prime packer at Sam's yesterday. I'm going to use the point for pastrami, the flat will be cut in half, one half for corned beef, & the other half ground & mixed with some of the brisket fat for burgers. We like our cheeseburgers nice & greasy. So the added fat gives you that grease running down your arm when you take a bite, you know what I mean, you have to wear wrist bands to keep the juice out of your armpit!! Also have to cook them in a CI pan, so you don't let all that juice escape into the fire!!
Al


----------

